# Calendario



## davlar

Hola muy buenas a todos/as.

Una curiosidad muy muy rápida sobre la construcción "Am + dia de la semana".

Suponiendo que Am = an + dem, mi pregunta es ¿por qué los alemanes tienen que usar el artículo con los días de la semana y los meses?
En inglés es "on Monday" no es "on the Monday". 
Lo mismo sucede para los meses "Im + mes del año". En alemán se utiliza el mes siempre con artículo: "In + dem + mes del año" no como en inglés "in July, in August..."

Es simplemente así...¿Hay que aprenderse que los dias de la semana, meses, etc...van siempre con artículo (ya sé que se puede decir Montags, Donnerstags,...)?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## uress

Porque eso es aleman y no ingles


----------



## osa_menor

davlar said:


> En alemán se utiliza el mes siempre con artículo: "In + dem + mes del año"





davlar said:


> ¿por qué los alemanes tienen que usar el artículo con los días de la semana y los meses?


Sólo puedo responder con una pregunta similar: ¿Por qué los españoles no tienen que usar el artículo con los días de la semana y los meses? Son las propiedades de las lenguas.


davlar said:


> Es simplemente así...¿Hay que aprenderse que los dias de la semana, meses, etc...van siempre con artículo


Sí, en principio. Pero en la lengua coloquial se usan frases como:
_Donnerstag passt es mir nicht_ o _Montag kommender Woche muss ich zum Arzt_.


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias nuevamente por su ayuda
La verdad es que si lo pienso, tampoco entiendo porque en inglés digo "on Monday" (en Lunes) y me quedo tan ancho sin cuestionarmelo, cuendo en realidad me suena tan mal como "am Montag" (en el Lunes).
Supongo que si lo tradujeramos literal seria "en el lunes" ¿verdad?

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## osa_menor

davlar said:


> Supongo que si lo tradujéramos literal seria "en el lunes" ¿verdad?


Sí, pero pienso que deberías aprender las lenguas como son y no intentar traducir una a la otra al pie de la letra.


----------



## davlar

Tomo nota osa_menor. Tienes razón.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Un saludo,


----------

